# Fireplace Insert Chimney Liner installation



## eric859 (Oct 3, 2010)

I just had a company come out to install a fireplace insert. Overall, they were not being very careful when they were working and, as a result, scratched up the insert and insert cover so bad that I had to call the salesman while they were here to complain. They are coming this week to replace the whole insert unit except for the chimney liner. After they left I started looking at the chimney liner installation and noticed several potential issues:

1. There is no appliance connector between the flexible stainless steel liner and the fp insert. The forced the liner over top of a piece of stove pipe screwed into the fp insert. I've attached a picture. They also left a length of duck tape on it as seen in the picture. Not sure if it was to cover a hole or if it was already on the liner and they just didn't remove it. Is this going to really last? Is this something that would not pass inspection?

2. They didn't wrap the liner with insulation. I've made some calls. Some local installation companies say that it is not necessary and some say it is mandatory. I understand that it helps with draft and creosote buildup, but is it really necessary enough to really warrant the extra cost? I also read that it may help with making sure that the house doesn't catch fire from an overheated liner, but isn't that what the actual chimney is for?

Thanks for any help!
Eric


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

should have installed this  at the chimney.. That pipe is stuck inside the flue connector at the FP..can't really tell from the pic but, should be over flue outlet


----------



## eric859 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. Yes, I know they should have used a standard appliance connector to connect the stainless steel liner to the fp insert, but they didn't. Do you think what they did is sufficient to pass inspection and work long term?

Thanks
Eric


----------



## Artco (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't think you are comfortable with this installation. I question the duct tape also it does not belong there.

I dont see any high temp silicone on the elbow or any seams. 

I think kenmac is correct with the pipe stuck inside should be over the outside and the use of the correct connector should be considered.

What fuel are you burning in the insert?

Is an inspector going to look at this install?

Make sure it passes you might consider having the FD look at it. It is better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## eric859 (Oct 3, 2010)

Should high temp silicone be used at each connection?

I am going to be burning wood, primarily White Oak

The installers didn't get a permit and I didn't realize you needed one until I started researching their install the other day. I don't want to get in trouble, so I'm not sure if I should get the township inspector to come or not.

Thanks!
Eric


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

you won't get into trouble.. The installer is required ( at least here) to pull permit


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

If you do not have a permit, you may find it difficult to get or renew insurance. There is no law that says an insurance company has to seel to you since it is a product based on risks and exposure. Do not hide the modification from the insurance, since you could end up having no insurance if there is a fire.

Make sure you get an assurance of a guarantee from the salesman (for what its worth) after it is re-installed.

A code is just the worst way you can build and still be "legal", but it might not be the right or best way.

Dick


----------



## steveel (Sep 10, 2010)

concretemasonry said:


> If you do not have a permit, you may find it difficult to get or renew insurance.



Worse yet, if the whole places burns to the footings, if you (or your contractor) skip any required fireplace permit your insurance company may try to wiggle out of paying the claim.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Ignorance of the law is no excuse they will say. Or failing to take out permits and have inspections done. Cannot plead ignorance with those guys.:no::whistling2:


----------



## Artco (Sep 23, 2010)

Don't use the wood burning insert until you have it inspected by the authority. You can call the FD and ask them who and what they recommend. 

If God forbid you have a problem with fire or just smoke damage if it is not installed correct the insurance will give you a hard time paying.

What is at the top of the flue? Is there a screen? If there is anything that can catch creosote from the wood it can build up and block the flue.


----------



## chmnyman (Mar 4, 2011)

*wood stove insert install*

#1 the tape should have been taken off ( it was put on by the liner manufacturer see it say 30 thats for 30 ft long)

#2 the segmented elbow should be removed the system needs to be drip less right now the creosote can drip out of the seem because the tee is crimped male side up and pushed into the liner.

#3 the flex adapter and or rigid elbows should go inside stove collar not outside as others have stated that is incorrect!

#4 Rtv silicone should not be used in a wood burning insert lining system it is not rated for that flue temp

Did they insulate the lining system?

This install would not pass an inspection!!


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

How far away from the flue pipe is the 2x4 in the back? that in itself looks like a fire hazard!

Mark


----------

